# Most durable



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

In the board's opinion, what are some of the more durable snowboards, makes and models please?


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

I'd say NS and Smokin'.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

k2's bamboo board


----------



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

What do you intend on doing?

Anything with an extruded base will be more durable than a sintered base (but suffers in speed), but that's just one part of the equation.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

Jumps, jibs, boxes, rails, through trees, over some rocks...
I'm more interested in the build quality of cores, edges and top sheets as opposed to bases.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you're doing all that to a board just buy something you like to ride. Nothing is going to last you two seasons if you're jibbing rocks and trees.

For good boards at a good price look at Flow, Signal, and CAPiTA.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

Nivek said:


> If you're doing all that to a board just buy something you like to ride. Nothing is going to last you two seasons if you're jibbing rocks and trees.
> 
> For good boards at a good price look at Flow, Signal, and CAPiTA.


Hey Nivek, what do you make of LiBtech TRS C2 BTX with magne-traction? Sound's like it might be a perfect match for the Ice Coast.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Never summer builds tanks


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

<vBulletin> I am the most durable board.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

SnowBrdScotty said:


> k2's bamboo board


This +100

K2's Bambooyah cores have a 5 year warranty on them. The Fastplant sounds perfect for what you want to do. I personally tested the 2011 Fastplant. Very solid board. Wasn't my cup of tea, but I don't do park so that could be. All-mountain wise, it was pretty decent. The flex is interesting. You can flex it if you want to, but then it rides stiffer. I attribute that to bamboo's properties. Lots of pop too.

All Black Shredder snowboard review: K2 Fastplant - ESPN Video - ESPN

That guy tried to snap it with a tailblock. K2 rep demonstrated the durability in front of our buyer. She said he was literally dropping it from the top of buildings and smashing it into the ground and it didn't break. He ran it over with a car too.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Perhaps you should look into Smokin. 3 year warranty and if you break your board, and it's your fault, you can buy a new one from them at a "no profit" price.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

outlyr said:


> Hey Nivek, what do you make of LiBtech TRS C2 BTX with magne-traction? Sound's like it might be a perfect match for the Ice Coast.


Lib will have durability issues. They don't wrap their edges and are therefore prone to delams. If you're on the ice coast and need something with grip that's well built, something similar in performance is going to be the Arbor Coda. More fun to ride, lighter, wrapped edges, and super pretty.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Leo said:


> This +100
> 
> K2's Bambooyah cores have a 5 year warranty on them. The Fastplant sounds perfect for what you want to do. I personally tested the 2011 Fastplant. Very solid board. Wasn't my cup of tea, but I don't do park so that could be. All-mountain wise, it was pretty decent. The flex is interesting. You can flex it if you want to, but then it rides stiffer. I attribute that to bamboo's properties. Lots of pop too.
> 
> ...


Just remember, that 5 year warranty only covers snaps. If you delam it or core shot it or blow an edge or anything that makes it unrideable other than a snap you get no warranty.


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

Smokin.

3 year warranty, fully-wrapped mtx edges, sintered base that is 1/3 thicker than industry standard.

I've ridden mine hard for the last 1.5 seasons and there is hardly a scratch on it. My buddy has a Lib that has been rode similarly and it looks like it was blasted by a shotgun.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Nivek said:


> If you're doing all that to a board just buy something you like to ride. Nothing is going to last you two seasons if you're jibbing rocks and trees.
> 
> For good boards at a good price look at Flow, Signal, and CAPiTA.


Capita makes sick FK tech, but durability is an issue.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Lib will have durability issues. They don't wrap their edges and our therefore prone to delams. If you're on the ice coast and need something with grip that's well built, something similar in performance is going to be the Arbor Coda. More fun to ride, lighter, wrapped edges, and super pretty.


Does the 2011 Ride DH have wrapped edges?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Mervin is the only manufacturer that I know of that does NOT wrap their edges. So yes, the DH is full wrapped.


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

CoopersTroopers said:


> What do you intend on doing?
> 
> Anything with an extruded base will be more durable than a sintered base (but suffers in speed), but that's just one part of the equation.


Please forgive me if I am uninformed, but why is an extruded base more durable? I thought a sintered base was harder and less prone to damage.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Extruded bases are harder. One of the ways to tell if a board has a sintered or extruded base is to bite it. If your teeth can dig in it's sintered. You kind of look silly in the store doing this and of course you leave marks on the board, so be sneaky...


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Extruded bases are harder. One of the ways to tell if a board has a sintered or extruded base is to bite it. If your teeth can dig in it's sintered. You kind of look silly in the store doing this and of course you leave marks on the board, so be sneaky...


I would love to see this in the store...WTF is that guy doing biting the board :dunno: haha! Ok, the reason I ask is because my capita has a sintered base and I can actually physically feel the structure in the base, whereas my nitro has an extruded base and it feels so much smoother. The other difference I noticed is that the sintered base appeared to dent when landing on a rock and I feel like the extruded base wouldn't have done this. Either way, thank you for the info.


----------

